# My 2007 Turkey Mount W/Pics



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

This is my 2nd trophy I shot with Thunder Head.
Anyone know where I can get it scored locally?


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

This is the other picture


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

wow that is sweet, who did that for you??


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

C.B.M. will score them, go online to their site and find one close to your home.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice paintbrush on that tom.....I like the mount also.....Mack


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

Stinky,

Jenkins Studio is who did this mount


----------

